# Plow Install on 15 Ram 2500



## jimfitzge (Oct 3, 2017)

Anyone have any pics under the hood or recommendations on the best locations to put the 3 port module and the motor relay on a 15 Ram 2500. I am getting ready to install a 3 plug Western Ultra Mount plow and was hoping to end up with a nice clean install.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

jimfitzge said:


> Anyone have any pics under the hood or recommendations on the best locations to put the 3 port module and the motor relay on a 15 Ram 2500. I am getting ready to install a 3 plug Western Ultra Mount plow and was hoping to end up with a nice clean install.


 I dont have a pic but my relay is mounted on the firewall on the drivers side of my 14. Make sure you consult the ram bodybuilders guide to make sure you grab switched power from the appropriate circuit.


----------



## jimfitzge (Oct 3, 2017)

Here's a pic of what decided to do with the motor relay putting it in front of battery ans PDC. Was able to use a factory hole and made a simple bracket from flat bar. Now the figure out a spot for the 3 port module.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Looks good. There’s lots of room behind the headlights for the headlight module.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

So if I'm understanding it right, the wires under the power distribution box still need to go into a 3 (?) port module; not direct lighting output, but just trigger wires for relays? 

I just bought a '15 2500 and need to set up my 3 plug Ultramount on it. They seem to be VERY proud of their mounting kit.  I'm guessing whatever required wiring is also priced like it's gold filled.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Bighammer said:


> So if I'm understanding it right, the wires under the power distribution box still need to go into a 3 (?) port module; not direct lighting output, but just trigger wires for relays?
> 
> I just bought a '15 2500 and need to set up my 3 plug Ultramount on it. They seem to be VERY proud of their mounting kit.  I'm guessing whatever required wiring is also priced like it's gold filled.


Yes, the wires under the fuse box go to the module just like any other headlight adapter. The 69892 adapter has blunt cut wires to mate to the dodge supplied ones


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Bighammer said:


> So if I'm understanding it right, the wires under the power distribution box still need to go into a 3 (?) port module; not direct lighting output, but just trigger wires for relays?
> 
> I just bought a '15 2500 and need to set up my 3 plug Ultramount on it. They seem to be VERY proud of their mounting kit.  I'm guessing whatever required wiring is also priced like it's gold filled.


You may still need new headlight modules for it. The new rams CANBUS system is very picky. If the headlights on the plow end up flashing, strobing, or you get a bulb out indicator, that's why.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ktfbgb said:


> You may still need new headlight modules for it. The new rams CANBUS system is very picky. If the headlights on the plow end up flashing, strobing, or you get a bulb out indicator, that's why.


The factory supplied wiring that is being discussed is specifically to address that issue. Using those wires, nothing is directly connected to the truck light wiring and the truck computer stays happy as a clam. I believe 2015 is the first year that all the 3/4 and 1 tons included it


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

cwren2472 said:


> The factory supplied wiring that is being discussed is specifically to address that issue. Using those wires, nothing is directly connected to the truck light wiring and the truck computer stays happy as a clam. I believe 2015 is the first year that all the 3/4 and 1 tons included it


That would have been nice on my '14. Missed it by a year.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ktfbgb said:


> That would have been nice on my '14. Missed it by a year.


Day late, dollar short


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Found the mount used at local Western dealer/installer, ordered wiring package from Zequip.com You'd think $600 worth of wiring would make a truck squat, but this will probably be a shoebox-sized package.


----------

